# [RISOLTO] impostare tastiera italiana su X?

## mrfabiolo

Ho già impostato la tastiera italiana per la console.

Per la X le guide ufficiali dicono di configurare il file xorg.conf che però non esiste nemmeno nel mio sistema.

Ho letto un po' in giro mi sembra che non si usi più il file xorg.conf ma si faccia qualcosa con hal.

Io non so nemmeno cosa sia hal.

Potete spiegarmi come impostare la tastiera italiana?Last edited by mrfabiolo on Wed Sep 26, 2012 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

se usi gnome o kde è consigliato utilizzare i tool propri dell'ambiente grafico. 

hal e, comunque, deprecato e (ormai da un pezzo) non viene installato nè è presente in portage.

----------

## mrfabiolo

Utilizzo twm, per ora. Sto per mettermi fluxbox.

Ma allora cosa posso fare se xorg.conf non esiste?

Devo crearlo manualmente? ma cosa ci scrivo dentro? dovrei ricopiarmi tutte le scritte da esempi che trovo su internet?

----------

## ago

Se non usi gnome/kde e hai solo un wm usa uno xorg.conf di questo tipo:

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier             "Keyboard Defaults"

    MatchIsKeyboard        "yes"

    Option                 "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option                 "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

----------

## mrfabiolo

Oh, grazie mille. L'ho creato come mi hai detto. Ora funziona alla perfezione.

----------

